# nuts



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

is too many nuts bad for you? im finding myself getting through about 100-150g of cashews a day :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

salt levels perhaps, im sure theres another issue with too much something my gramps once said but i cant recall...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am eating alot of nuts as well.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Be carefull guys. You don't want to eat too many nuts for a couple of reasons.

- anti nutrients (as they do want to protect themselves from being eaten, continuation of species etc)

- rancid pufa. Basically when you shell a nut the sensitive fats go rancid as they become oxidised which ent good.

So basically:

- allways soak your nuts in water the night before this sprouts them and deactivates the anti nutrients

- try to get them in the shell to avoid rancidity


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I always soak my nuts the night before the morning after!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol. i always try to get unsalted roasted cashews (as these are the only ones i really like). i got some salted ones right now, salt content isnt high though, in 100g only 0.3g sodium or equivalent 0.8g salt so not much.

can it effect omega 6/omega 3 balance at all?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> salt levels perhaps, im sure theres another issue with too much something my *gramps* once said but i cant recall...


I use to call my mums dad, gramps before he died.

First person i know to ever use gramps other then me. :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

mrbez said:


> I always soak my nuts the night before the morning after!


As i am married i don't get to soak my nuts very often nowadays!:laugh:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

125g of cashews:

Total Fat	54.8 g

Sat. Fat	9.7 g

Total Carbs.	37.7 g

Dietary Fiber	4.1 g

Protein	22.8 g

Calcium	46.3 mg

Potassium	825 mg

nearly 700cals


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

is the above a bad thing? i just went through 200g cashews i think i have problems lol. is there anything wrong with eating this much nuts a day? its just easy for me to eat during lectures etc


----------



## anakaday (Jun 23, 2010)

You can't eat too many. They are so rich it's difficult to over eat and if you are weight training you have room to eat more. As you said you are eating around 150 grams. You could eat this on top of a low fat diet and lose more weight or use the energy to work out harder. They are possibly better than shakes and nutritional bars. A raw untreated food. They probably contain some unknown compounds in them that do amazing things to your body and help build muscle. You get around 18 grams per 100 grams of the best raw easily digestible protein. Coconuts are also fantastic.Why go for pressed oils when you can just eat them raw.

The best nuts are walnuts, brazils, almonds ( complete protein source) and hazelnuts but all nuts are ok. Cashews have less fat but less of everything in general. The richer the nut the hard it is to eat so many of them. Peanuts contain more protein but not so many nutrients. Brazils contain large amounts of selenium, almonds vitamin E, walnuts contain large amounts of omega 3 - more than oily fish. So if you eat quality mixed nuts (with the husks on but doesn't have to be with shells). You don't need to worry about breakdown of good fats as long as they are high quality and taste fresh. They are the most fantastic natural protein and micronutrient source and essential fatty acids.They give you twice the amount of energy than other foods - it's pure biofuel. They also increase fat burning - there is no other natural food that matches the energy you get from nuts. They take away your hunger and cravings for sugar. The make you train harder.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

MXD said:


> Be carefull guys. You don't want to eat too many nuts for a couple of reasons.
> 
> - anti nutrients (as they do want to protect themselves from being eaten, continuation of species etc)
> 
> ...


This is good info, however as said thats if your consuming A LOT of nuts. They are a good source of nutrients. Well cashews, brazils etc...

I don't eat a lot of nuts, about 3 or 4 handfuls a day just to top up the fats so don't really see the need for me to soak them thru.


----------

